# Paul Newman



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

It's been reported that Paul Newman has cancer.

AP Exclusive: Newman friend says actor has cancer

Great actor. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 11, 2008)

His food brand is not bad either!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2008)

[video=youtube;GVVNnn2G2z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVVNnn2G2z0[/video]


----------



## Josiah (Jun 11, 2008)

I didnt realize that he was 83 years old. I first saw him in the movie the Color of Money and enjoyed him in that. I hope he is able to beat the cancer.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

Josiah said:


> I didnt realize that he was 83 years old. I first saw him in the movie the Color of Money and enjoyed him in that. I hope he is able to beat the cancer.



First movie of his I ever saw was Cool hand Luke. Kinda of character I like seeing him play. A real smart a_ _ if you know what I mean. He was good in those kind of parts. Loved Slap Shot.


----------



## ReformedDave (Jun 12, 2008)

He's also a great lover and benefactor of Jazz. His son is a fine musician.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 12, 2008)

Slap Shot is awesome. Also one of the few Hollywood types who has stayed married for more than 60 days.


----------



## tdowns (Jun 12, 2008)

*Top Level*

He is a special actor...I love watching him on screen.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jun 13, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Slap Shot is awesome. Also one of the few Hollywood types who has stayed married for more than 60 days.


He's a Unitarian/ Kabala Mysticist as well, which is sad.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 13, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Slap Shot is awesome. Also one of the few Hollywood types who has stayed married for more than 60 days.
> ...




Never heard that before.


----------

